# Jiva the Diva turns 1



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jiva Bindi! 

From the face I couldn't resist.








Silly ears









In the MY Pretty Pony stage. Her head looks huge!









Growing every day









































sitting on my daughter's lap this afternoon. Seems she doesn't know she's grown









See how big the queen has gotten


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Adorable!!!!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Love her look







What do you think she is mixed with? Or is she a panda? I have not seen to many, so I have no idea!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWWW HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIVA!!!!!








Shes beautiful!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jiva.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Looking forward to the years ahead, glad this past one is over, whew! Hahaha. Hoping I won't need another puppy for a really long time. 
And yes, Jiva is a phenom panda GSD.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! she is awesome!! Happy Birthday Jive the diva!!!

Is she a big dog or average? Looks big.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I think she's average, maybe the bigger end of average. A month ago she was just under 65lb. She's quite long. And her head is still too big, I'm guessing she has more growing to do. She still looks likes she's part pony, lol. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is gorgeous!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Jiva.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jiva.


----------

